# Best ways to hang paper targets



## TJG1shot

I would like to hear about different way people have hung flat paper targets in their catch boxes.


----------



## NaturalFork

Lately the thing has been to attach them to a steel plate for nice markings. I usually tape it to a box or something.


----------



## Imperial

anti-gravity


----------



## StretchandEat

Air rifle pellet traps without the back.. (pellet trap) connected. .


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I have 2 pieces of paracord going across my catchbox, one high up with 4 of these on it.

http://www.amazon.com/APL-JZ-13-Stainless-Steel-Office/dp/B00LBPFNVY/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1449644827&sr=8-16&keywords=office+clips

I have the paracord strong through the coil on them. I clip them to any paper I want to use then clip 1 more to each of the bottom corners to make it hang straight down. The second paracord I have across my catchbox is about 8 inches down from the top one so it supports the paper a bit as well.

Works great for me. If I get a new camera for xmas I'll snap a few pics.


----------



## oldmiser

That clip I use for a ammo release ..some times when arthuritis flare's up in the fingers..and can not hold the pouch...works great & yes a smooth release

OM


----------



## Tag

The clip on the left is adjustable, so I can change the length string according to the size of my target. Hope this helps


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Cool. I used to shoot at paper targets but somehow get more satisfaction out of inner tube disks I suspend from a 10mm steel rod mounted horizontally across the catch box in holes on each side. It twirls around when hit for a shooting gallery effect. I have a 4 inch and 3 inch disk at 15 meters. I start out with the 4 inch then go to the 3 inch once I'm warmed up.

I stopped using paper because it was buying it by the ream and I had to go forward and change the target too often whereas with a twirly gig inner tube disk target I don't change it (lasts a looong time in fact). Unlike shooting target wad cutter ammo out of my pistols that made a nice well defined hole, a slingshot is too low in velocity to punch a good hole, rather a torn one. Styrofoam disposable dinner plates however do punch holes well using slingshots. When we get "take out" food I wash the foam containers and use 'em for target practice once I accumulate a half dozen or so.

Tag, I see your backstop is a series of rags...mine too. Strips of cloth or rags I think do better than one piece of cloth, they don't wear out for they are more limp and absorb the energy better. I use old blue jean legs. I think they'll last longer than I will. Nice idea you have about the adjustable clip for varied target sizes.

A steel plate... I tried that once, got a return to sender using steel ammo as it rebounded off the steel plate (3/8" plate), hit me in the (censored for family viewing) and that was that...fortunately no wound. Also it squashed my lead ball ammo I used at the time and ruined it. Marbles likewise...poof.


----------



## Can-Opener

I put the target on a piece of cardboard with tape. The shot goes through the paper and the cardboard and it helps reduce bounce out. Cardboard is readily available here and I replace it when it is all shot up. Makes a nice crisp thwack sound when it is fresh.  I just take it to the recycle place in the end


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I have a thin metal rod going across my catch box and use binder clips to attach my white cardboard targets. This works for paper targets as well.


----------



## TJG1shot

Thanks for all of the great ideas using a cllip and cardboard sounds like a good idea. I just wanted to use paper to see where my shots are going. And to hang some of the competition targets to see how well I do. I have been thinking about a new catch box. I bought a storage tub and then I looked around in the barns and found a 55gal Rubbermaid trash barrel and that is working great. I cut the side out hung some rags i.e. towels and old coats some foam in the back and all of the shot goes to the bottom and I just tip it and get the shot. I will get creative and tip it on a slight angle and have the shot run out and drop in a bucket. A 2X4 across the front with hole of different sizes. Even a golf tee and a marble. Like I could ever hit that maybe some day. I have to shoot more and stop making stuff.

Thanks again for all of your input I like to here everyone's ideas that way you put them all together and come up with some cool things. I took a look at the office clips on Amazon they look like they could take a hit and not deflect it to much and they are stainless steel.


----------



## Jolly Roger

A good way to tell where your shots are going is to shoot at a cardboard box with your target taped to it or just draw a circle on the box to aim at and judge your elevation and windage by how far you miss the bulls eye.You can even set the box in your catch box or in front of it in case you miss the box.


----------



## VAshooter

I have lots of targets left over from when we shot an airgun league in my basement. Staple the targets to a piece of cardboard and it makes a very satisfying whack when you hit the cardboard and a 10 meter air pistol target is the perfect size for shooting slingshots at ten meters. Competition air pistol targets allow you to cut clean holes which makes scoring easier.

I still do most of my shooting at the leaves on a Magnolia Tree in the back yard. Once a year the Magnolia Tree rewards me with big white blossoms that whack when you hit them and fall from the tree after three or four hits. The tree also grows some seed pods which are much smaller than the leaves and very tough taking many hits from a 3/8's steel ball before falling from the tree. I love that tree.


----------



## romanljc

Hmm let's see nails screws bolts thumbtacks glue string clothesline clips duct tape sticks . Basically what ever is available near me at the time . I have even have had paper targets wedged the corners in the rough bark of a tree to keep it in place when im out in the woods and nothing else is around to use .


----------

